# Living on a boat



## Ann B (Sep 27, 2009)

I live on a boat, and we plan to move to Greece next summer. I am retired and my husband hopes to work in Greece as he is a marine engineer.
If any-one can give me any tips on living aboard in Greece especially around the Dodecanese, i would be very interested. I would also like to correspond with any-one living in that area to give us some idea of what to expect - especially weatherwise, rough seas are obviously a problem.
We would also like some ideas of quiet sheltered moorings and quiet islands to stop at on the way.

Any help with healthcare, general living, shopping, water availability, and general harbour facilities anywhere in the islands would be very welcome


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Anne

Dont' know much about the Dodecanese but we lived on our yacht for two years before settling to live and work on the island of Aegina near Athens.

The main thing you should know is that Greece has very few good marinas. You can count them on the fingers of one hand I would say. There is a good one in Kos though.

Mostly you will be moored at town quays or anchored in bays.

Our yacht is Greek-flagged and professional so we always found it pretty cheap but I think if you are a private, foreign flagged boat, there are some paperwork issues that you have to get right. Suggest you look at the ybw forum Liveaboard section for advice.

On healthcare, you can get an EU health card that covers you for 6 months. If you are over 60 you can also fill up a form to get IKA which is Greek health care. Health care here is okay but very primitive in many ways. Most but not all doctors speak good English. Look for an island with a health centre or hospital.

There is no real nursing care in Greece; the family are expected to provide this. We've never needed it so far but if we could afford private health insurance it is something I would take out.

Your husband should be able to get work if he is a qualified marine engineer. He will not get northern European rates of pay though.

Weather wise expect rough seas in the Cyclades in mid-summer but if you don't have to be anywhere at a fixed date you can just sit it out.

You need to get slick at Med mooring. Call in to Aegina and one of our instructors will give you some tips!

Due to the poor exchange rate Greece is not a cheap country any more but fruit and vegetables are very fresh and good. You can drink tap water in most places but it sometimes doesn't taste that great.

Suggest you try some liveaboard forums such as the one I suggested for more detailed advice. I have been living ashore now for several years.


----------

